# Wedding attire



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 17, 2009)

I need some honest advice. I'm going to be attending a wedding and I'm a bit worried about the color of the dresses I purchased. It's ivory. Is this totally unacceptable? I really don't want to seem rude. The dress itself is not bridal style at all, it's a knee length pencil dress. I was planning on wearing it with a black shawl and patent black mary janes (a bit pinup style). I haven't been to too many wedding so I am a bit clueless.

TIA!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 17, 2009)

ohhh. it wouldn't bother ME, but i'm more laid back about this stuff. I'd say add some color to that somehow. :/


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jun 17, 2009)

technically white or off white is a no-no as only the bride should be in those shades. technically. these days I think people are not as easily offended and have become a bit lax buuuut even if the bride doesn't care, it's never great to be the one that all the inlaws or old timers are scowling at!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 17, 2009)

Considering that I have seen miniskirts and tube tops at wedding ceremonies your dress sounds perfectly acceptable. I would throw in some color in though, have some fun! It's a celebration!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skin*Deep* 

 
_technically white or off white is a no-no as only the bride should be in those shades. technically. these days I think people are not as easily offended and have become a bit lax buuuut even if the bride doesn't care, it's never great to be the one that all the inlaws or old timers are scowling at!_

 
I agree...shades of white are reserved for the bride, so unless you know her really well, and know she won't have a conniption fit, I'd find another dress.  Personally, I'd find another colored dress even if I did know the bride well, out of respect for her special day.

Plus, you don't want to be "that" guest who wore white to a wedding.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 19, 2009)

if you team it with black as you say then maybe you could add a thick chunky black belt to it as well? 

personally i wouldn't care what somebody wore to my wedding (although nobody did wear white or ivory)


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, if you don't know for sure definitely find another dress. If you're close to any of her bridesmaid maybe you can ask one of them for advice who might know her better.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 19, 2009)

I wouldn't personally care but I know people that really would.  Better to be on the safe side and get a new dress in my opinion.  

No one wore white/ivory to my wedding, not that I would have cared but given it was in October it was not really the season for white/ivory either!

Have fun!


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 21, 2009)

I would get another dress! I usually wear LBDs to weddings.


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Jul 8, 2009)

Don't be "that girl" to anybody--because people will talk about you all night, even though you're obviously not trying to steal the spotlight (you wouldn't have asked). If I were having a traditional white dress wedding, I would be annoyed that someone wore white--because it is still the color reserved for the bride. Any other color goes. But white/ivory--no. (Even if she has one of those awesome blush pink dresses, don't wear white.)

Q: I’ve heard or read that you should not wear white to a wedding if you’re a guest. Is this true?
 A: Let’s be honest: To go out of your way to buy a white dress to wear to someone else’s wedding just looks bad, even if you didn’t do it on purpose. There are plenty of brides who are quite sensitive to being shown up by a female guest (not that anyone could actually show up a [COLOR=blue ! important][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][COLOR=blue ! important][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]beautiful[/FONT][/FONT][/color][/color], blushing bride). At any rate, wedding guests really shouldn’t wear white. Ivory is OK, but only if you really have nothing else appropriate you could wear. The test: Look at yourself in the mirror and think, “If I was standing next to the bride in this, would it be awkward?” If you think it might be or that it might upset her, it’s a no-no.
A dress code for wedding guests/ Home Trends | Decoration | Gardening


----------



## gigiopolis (Jul 8, 2009)

Personally, I think you should try to find another dress. I'm not saying that everyone would be offended by a white/off-white dress, but just to be safe.

Also, if the bride actually did mind, and you went to ask her if it was okay, she could say it's alright anyway just to seem like she's not uptight...but end up being upset about it. It's sort of sensitive and you never know...another dress would be the best way to go IMO.


----------



## iadoremac (Jul 8, 2009)

yeah i think you should find another dress bc white, cream, ivory even pale pinks should be left for the bride


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jul 11, 2009)

Pair it with a coloured Cardigan and you should be fine.


----------

